# 1998 Altima GLE P0100



## jolak (Feb 16, 2005)

Guys,
I have 1998 Altima with 74k. Service Engine soon light is on for last 4 days. I took it to local guy for 75k serviceing he said it need a Mass air flow sensor. He got a code p0100. After servicing when i run the car for 10 miles, i get the light again. He is asksing $488 parts and $70 labor. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## jolak (Feb 16, 2005)

jolak said:


> Guys,
> I have 1998 Altima with 74k. Service Engine soon light is on for last 4 days. I took it to local guy for 75k serviceing he said it need a Mass air flow sensor. He got a code p0100. After servicing when i run the car for 10 miles, i get the light again. He is asksing $488 parts and $70 labor. I appreciate any advice.



Guys, I got a used Massflow sensor and replaced the sensor. Looks like it is working. Meaning the car is not staled. But the smell from the exhaust sounds like it is not working. Engine service light is still on even after resetting the ECM.
I have a haynes book and i am getting voltage closer to what it was said in the book. Following is the voltages
With ignition on (Engine not running) - 0.55v (should be less than 1 v as per book)
With Engine running - 1.45 (should be between 0.85 to 1.35 as per book)
raise engine RPM , the voltage goes up to 2.0 V (should be less than 4.o v as per book)

Please help. why is the service engince soon light is on. :fluffy:


----------

